# Final Windows 7 Product Comparison Charts



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

See the charts at http://www.winsupersite.com/win7/win7_skus_compare.asp

Larry


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Nice charts. Thanks for the link Larry.

Further confirms my thought that "Home Premium" will be just fine for the majority of normal home users.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Thanks Larry....I ordered WIN7 Home Premium (2 copies) at the promotional price....this clarifies any limitations I might have....but honestly...I don't see anything that will be an issue here at this time.

I can see for Enterprise or larger network users....Professional is a good way to go.


----------



## LarryFlowers (Sep 22, 2006)

I concur, and if there is more than 1 PC involved at home... wait for the price announcement on the family pack... count on discounting by all the usual suspects.

Larry



Greg Alsobrook said:


> Nice charts. Thanks for the link Larry.
> 
> Further confirms my thought that "Home Premium" will be just fine for the majority of normal home users.


----------



## ncxcstud (Apr 22, 2007)

Will definitely be picking up Home Premium now...


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

I will still be going with Ultimate or maybe Pro because of the remote desktop host feature. I actually do use that.


----------



## xmguy (Mar 27, 2008)

I've got the beta Win 7 installed and currently have XP Home can I get the *Home Premium *for the $50? If so is there a time frame for this price? Where can I buy it?


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

LarryFlowers said:


> See the charts at http://www.winsupersite.com/win7/win7_skus_compare.asp
> 
> Larry


That's a better comparison chart than even Microsoft has ... go figure! Thanks for posting the link ...


----------



## rebkell (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm running the RC and I like it, I installed it fresh on a new machine. I think Premium will suit me, but I might go for Pro. What's the cheapest way I can get into this when it comes out. I didn't take advantage of the pre-release upgrade deals, because I didn't have it installed and didn't really know what I needed at the time.

If I bought an OEM version of Vista Home, could I use that as the base to upgrade from? The pricing seems a bit steep, when I could get Vista Premium for around $99.

I'm looking at newegg right now, and they have Vista Premium for 109.99 with a free Windows 7 upgrade coupon, but it says it's 64 bit, will it work for 32 bit also?


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Does anyone have what the student pricing will be, I've lost the bubble?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Michael D'Angelo;2164684 said:


> I will still be going with Ultimate or maybe Pro because of the remote desktop host feature. I actually do use that.


Me too. It burns me that this feature isn't included in Home Premium; it's the only thing I need from Pro that isn't included.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

The sad part is that remote Desktop IS in XP Media Center which was a "Home/Consumer"-oriented release that was built on XP-Pro. Yeah, I use it. A *lot*.


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Here's an interesting point.

The matrix shows that professional is the lowest package that will back up to a network. I just recently read where Windows Home Server Power Pack 3 (soon to be released) will play with Windows 7, so does this mean one has to use the Win7PRO to get backups to the WHS box??


Kevin


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Here's an interesting point.
> 
> The matrix shows that professional is the lowest package that will back up to a network. I just recently read where Windows Home Server Power Pack 3 (soon to be released) will play with Windows 7, so does this mean one has to use the Win7PRO to get backups to the WHS box??
> 
> Kevin


I dont' think that's the case. WHS backs up computers on your network running any version of Windows from XP SP2 to current (and even Macs too). In fact, I have my WHS box backing up clients on my network that are running Windows 7, Vista and XP. The WHS PP3 that is in beta allows for a slightly different type of backup for Windows 7 by taking a snap shot full image of the Windows 7 client hard drive. Here are a couple links to some info on it. http://www.mediasmartserver.net/2009/07/17/windows-home-server-power-pack-3-beta-available/ and http://209.34.241.68/homeserver/arc...hancements-for-windows-7-based-computers.aspx


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks for this. IMHO WHS is one of the M$ jewels that doesn't get enough credit !

Kevin


----------



## Hansen (Jan 1, 2006)

kfcrosby said:


> Thanks for this. IMHO WHS is one of the M$ jewels that doesn't get enough credit !
> 
> Kevin


Completely agree. And, now with WHS PP3 and Windows 7, it's going to create an almost seamless network with the new libraries features.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

BattleZone said:


> Me too. It burns me that this feature isn't included in Home Premium; it's the only thing I need from Pro that isn't included.


Have you tried VNC?


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Good comparison chart, nicely laid out.

As I had said before, looks like there really is no reason for anyone but enterprises to go to Ultimate unless you really want bitlocker or multiple language support (most should not need either, truecrypt can be used instead of bitlocker and multiple languages almost no one uses).



BattleZone said:


> Me too. It burns me that this feature isn't included in Home Premium; it's the only thing I need from Pro that isn't included.


Yes, but that has always been one of the points of differentiation between Home and Pro.



djlong said:


> The sad part is that remote Desktop IS in XP Media Center which was a "Home/Consumer"-oriented release that was built on XP-Pro. Yeah, I use it. A *lot*.


Yup, XP MCE edition was built off of Pro, hence it had the professional features.


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

kfcrosby said:


> Here's an interesting point.
> 
> The matrix shows that professional is the lowest package that will back up to a network. I just recently read where Windows Home Server Power Pack 3 (soon to be released) will play with Windows 7, so does this mean one has to use the Win7PRO to get backups to the WHS box??
> 
> Kevin


No, it is referring to the built in backup utility that most dont even use anyways and the ability to use it to backup to network shares. Nothing to do with WHS network backup.


----------



## chevyguy559 (Sep 19, 2008)

kfcrosby said:


> Thanks for this. IMHO WHS is one of the M$ jewels that doesn't get enough credit !
> 
> Kevin


Agreed!


----------



## kfcrosby (Dec 17, 2006)

Grentz said:


> No, it is referring to the built in backup utility that most dont even use anyways and the ability to use it to backup to network shares. Nothing to do with WHS network backup.


Ahhh gotcha. I should have thought about that 

Sometimes the tress get in the way of the forest.....


----------

